# 05 A6 wont start



## slcrobo (Nov 2, 2004)

05 A6 3.2 in the garage, wont start. Put the key in mmi will come on, but dash wont light up, steering stays locked, turn the key and nothing. Any ideas??


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 05 A6 wont start (slcrobo)*

Wild guess - low battery? You should be able to confirm this via the MMI.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 05 A6 wont start (slcrobo)*

Mine had the same problem. It turned out to be the steering column. Actually the sensor that reads the security code in your key that went bad and it needed the whole column replaced as a result. Hope you're still under warranty. It's not a cheap fix.


----------

